# اخبار مسابقة السكة الحديد 13/1/2013 الناس اللى عملت مقابلات



## aboelkheir (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو فضلا لا امرا هل حد يعرف كان فيه امتحان يوم 13/1/2013 بخصوص مسابقة السكة الحديد ولا تم تاجيله ؟ 
ياريت حد يرد ولو تكرمتو نوع الاسئلة تحريري ولا شفوي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ اسلام عوض الله (15 يناير 2013)

دا كله شفوى ..تتكلم عن نفسك باللغتين و بعدين هيقولك درست سكة شوف بقى انتا هتقوله ايه و هيقولك تتوقع شغلك يكون ايه قوله هصمم منحنيات الطرق بتاعة السكة و هعمل رفع مساحى للارض و طبقات الاساس للسكة و كدا....منقول​


----------



## aboelkheir (15 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shery srk (15 يناير 2013)

بليييييييييييييييييز يا جماعه لو سمحتو دى تعتبر اول مشاركه ليا فى المنتدى 
بليز كنت عايزه اعرف لو فيه اى اسئله تانى تخص قسم الهندسه المدنيه بخصوص امتحان السكه الحديد
والصيغه اللى المفروض نتكلم بيها باللغه الانجليزيه عن نفسنا وعن المشروع لو طرق ومطارات 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (15 يناير 2013)

افادة


----------



## م/ اسلام عوض الله (15 يناير 2013)

ذاكرى كورس السكه الحديد اللى خدتيه فى الكليه وجهزى صيغه كويسه تتكلمى بيها عن نفسك....وفقكم الله


----------



## aboelkheir (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس اسلام على الرد وكن فين المهندسة hoba والناس التانية وروح التعاون من الملتقي الجميل


----------



## shery srk (18 يناير 2013)

ميرسى يا بشمهندس جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adriano adry (27 يناير 2013)

يا جماعة هو فيه مقابلات تانية فى شهر مارس ..... لان انا معادى فى شهر مارس مهندس مدنى 
... والناس اللى امتحنوا فى 13/1/2013 دى كانت مسابقة ايه؟؟؟


----------



## aboelkheir (28 يناير 2013)

نعم فيه امتحان في مارس وكل منطقة لها ميعاد امتحانات


----------



## adriano adry (16 فبراير 2013)

لوسمحتم يا جماعة حد يقدر يقولى اى معلومات عن المسابقة من حيث (عدد المهندسين المطلوبين فى كل قسم وخصوصا مدنى- امتيازات العمل فى السكة الرواتب وكل شئ - وهل الموضوع مجدى فعلا ) لانى فعلا معرفش عن السكة الحديد اى حاجة 
....وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

